# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  "Бог и мировое зло". Николай Лосский.

## Андрей Афанасьевич

Итак, нам не на кого сваливать вину в зле: мы сами, злоупотребляя своею свободною творческою силою, создаем царство бытия, в котором так много зла. Все первозданное, сотворенное Богом, есть добро; зло есть вторичная надстройка над добром, произведенная нами самими. Если бы это зло причиняло страдания не только нам, но и существам абсолютно невинным, то строение мира было бы крайне несправедливым. В действительности этой несправедливости нет. В предыдущем уже было показано, что члены Царства Божия совершенно неуязвимы никакими видами зла, ни душевными, ни телесными: в их характере нет тех страстей, затронув которые можно причинить страдания, преображенное тело их недоступно никаким повреждениям и смерти.

...

Да, видя ясные глаза ребенка, открыто и доверчиво смотрящего на мир Божий, любуясь его улыбкою, грациозными движениями и бесхитростными забавами, мы склонны думать, что ребенок — существо абсолютно невинное, непричастное нравственному злу. Однако, к сожалению, это неверно. Св. Августин говорит: «Кто напомнит мне грехи младенчества моего?.. Чем я мог грешить тогда? Тем, что уже плакал (от жадности, «похоти чрева»), — когда сосал грудь матери, и если чегонибудь хотел и мне не давали, тоже плакал и сердился так, что готов был прибить отца и мать… Видел я однажды сам младенца, который, глядя на своего молочного брата, сосавшего грудь той же кормилицы, бледнел от зависти и ревности… Но если так, если во грехе зачала меня матерь моя, то когда же. Господи, и где я был невинен?» (Исповедь, 1,7). На этот вопрос дает ответ изложенная выше теория предсуществования души и перевоплощения. Каждое человеческое «я» сотворено Богом не в момент зачатия, а уже при творении мира. Из рук Творца всякая личность выходит незапятнанною никаким пороком, но, начав жизнь, т. е. самостоятельную деятельность во времени, все мы, деятели, создавшие царство психоматериального бытия, вступили на путь себялюбия со всеми его разнообразными печальными проявлениями жадности, скупости, зависти, упрямства, сластолюбия, гордости, властолюбия, честолюбия и т. п. Существо, упавшее вследствие греха себялюбия на самые низы природы, медленным процессом развития поднимается до уровня первых проблесков разумности и, если воплощается в виде человека, является на свет с разнообразными дурными страстями, выработанными уже в дочеловеческой жизни.

...

Показав, что бедствия нашей жизни суть следствия основного нравственного зла себялюбия, мы объяснили причины всех видов несовершенства, встречающихся в мире. Для теодицеи этого мало. Если бы бесчисленные виды производного зла, возникающего из основного зла себялюбия, были только воздаятельным наказанием, не ведущим за собою возрастания в добре, наша жизнь была бы безысходным мучением и мир, имеющий такое строение, не заслуживал бы того, чтобы Бог сотворил его. Нам необходимо теперь показать, что переживаемые нами производные бедствия имеют высокий целительный смысл. Естественное возмездие за нравственное зло есть всегда вместе с тем и средство исцеления от него.

...

...бывают случаи, когда гибнет от болезней или насилия цветущее, прекрасное тело молодого существа. Положительная сторона таких несчастий скрыта от нас и будет нам известна, может быть, не раньше, чем мы удостоимся войти в Царство Божие, но во всяком случае мы можем утешаться мыслью, что умершее молодое, богатое силами существо имеет возможность начать строить себе новое тело, еще более совершенное, чем прежде, и выбрать себе среду для жизни, еще более содержательной, чем раньше.

...

Каждое «я» сохраняет все свое индивидуальное прошлое в своем подсознании и, хотя не вспоминает сознательно отдельных событий прежней жизни, все же руководится прошлым опытом в форме выработанных ранее инстинктов, симпатий и антипатий, привычек и т. п., так что все поведение каждого существа есть дальнейшее развитие на той основе, которая создана всею предыдущею историею его.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Интересные цитаты, особенно в контексте того, что последняя очень близко подходит к концепции реинкарнации с учётом того, что автор позиционирует себя как христанского богослова - есть ли точное указание на произведение и страницу по этой цитате?

И второе, в контексте того же православного богословия ИМХО не очень хорошо получается (а это похоже в указанных цитатах пытается делать автор) обосновать, что мы сами виноваты в собственных грехах - ведь все живые существа, согласно тому же богословию рождающиеся после Адама "заражены" грехом - и в этом смысле они неизбежно ему подвержены. Т.е. изначально у человека нету выбора - грешить или не грешить - человек может лишь бороться с грехом позднее и с помощью Бога преодолевать его...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

Николай Онуфриевич Лосский. Бог и мировое зло.

Бумажного издания у меня нет, поэтому страницу указать не могу.

Оттуда же про реинкарнацию:

Мое понимание возникновения всех зол содержит в себе учение о предсуществовании каждой души, т. е. о творении Богом каждого деятеля в самом начале мира, и о перевоплощении. Эти учения не пользуются симпатиями православных и католических богословов, а также духовенства. Учение о предсуществовании души и падении ее в той форме, как его развивал Ориген, было подвергнуто осуждению эдиктом императора Юстиниана в 543 г. Текст этого осуждения таков: «Если кто говорит или думает, что души людей предсуществовали, именно были раньше духами и святыми силами, пресытились созерцанием Бога, пали и потому, охладев к любви Божией, стали называться по–гречески psyche и в наказание были погружены в тела, — да будет анафема».

Обыкновенно говорят и пишут, что учение Оригена было осуждено на V вселенском соборе. В действительности, однако, до сих пор историки не установили точно, какой судьбе подверглось богословие Оригена на пятом соборе. Гефеле в своей «Conciliengeschichte» (т. II, 2–е изд., стр. 79Ί) говорит, что учение Оригена осуждено эдиктом императора Юстиниана, и 15 тезисов Оригена подвергнуты анафематствованию в константинопольском синоде 543 года, а на V вселенском соборе учение Оригена было, вероятно, подвергнуто анафематствованию без подробного обсуждения и без установления 15 тезисов против него.

Без сомнения, учения Оригена о предсуществовании души, о падении ее и о творении Богом материи, как несовершенной оболочки для грешной души, совершенно неприемлемы. В особенности ужасна и нелепа мысль, будто возможно пресыщение созерцанием Бога. Церковь имела основание осудить такое учение не только на поместных, но и на вселенском соборе. Не правы, однако, те лица, которые отвергают всякое учение о творении Богом всех душ при творении мира, ссылаясь на то, что теория предсуществования души осуждена вселенским собором. Если пятый собор и осудил это учение, он имел в виду лишь ту его форму, в какой оно высказано Оригеном. Между тем оно может быть развито в крайне различных видоизменениях.

...

В той форме, в которой учение о предсуществовании души и перевоплощении развито Лейбницем, именно в связи с учением о транскреации (о дополнительном творческом акте Божием, поднимающем душу от животности к человечности), оно никогда не подвергалось осуждению Церкви. Современный лейбницианец Лютославский развивает аналогичное учение о предсуществовании души и перевоплощении; точно так же и мною развиты эти взгляды в связи с учением о дополнительном творческом акте Бога, возводящем потенциальную личность на ступень действительной личности. Лютославский обратился к видному ученому и иерарху Католической церкви кардиналу Мерсье с запросом, как относится Церковь к изложенной им теории. Кардинал ответил, что учение о предсуществовании и перевоплощении в том виде, как оно изложено Лютославским, «не осуждено формально как ересь».

...

[об Адаме]

...нужно, конечно, считать библейский рассказ о грехопадении Адама и Евы неточным символически–поэтическим изображением драмы, пережитой всеми нами в самом начале нашей жизни при творении мира Богом.

Интересно также, что Лосский развивал теорию персонализма, по которой атомы и элементарные частицы - тоже живые:

...животное, растение, кристалл, молекула, атом, даже электрон — способно, переходя все к новым и новым формам жизни, стать со временем действительною личностью и подняться до Царства Божия.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Николай Онуфриевич Лосский. Бог и мировое зло.
> 
> Бумажного издания у меня нет, поэтому страницу указать не могу.
> 
> Оттуда же про реинкарнацию:


C одной стороны существует целая плеяда русских "православных" философов, пытавшихся осмыслить с религиозной точки зрения Бога и мир, с другой стороны их возможные отклонения от христианских догматов как мы видим у Лоского с реинкарнацией, у Булгакова - с учением о Софии, аналогичные изыскания Соловьёва рассматриваются православной церковью как еретические и мягко скажем - не одобряются...

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> рассматриваются православной церковью как еретические и мягко скажем - не одобряются...


Ну, и по-моему Лосский еретик,  :smilies:  явно его взгляды не помещаются в рамки символа веры (о воскресении), хотя сам он, вроде бы, считал себя православным. Но я цитировал его не для примера ереси, или, наоборот, допустимого вольнодумства в рамках традиции, а для примера ясной и чёткой теодицеи, да такой, под которой и вайшнавы подпишутся.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Ну, и по-моему Лосский еретик,  явно его взгляды не помещаются в рамки символа веры (о воскресении), хотя сам он, вроде бы, считал себя православным. Но я цитировал его не для примера ереси, или, наоборот, допустимого вольнодумства в рамках традиции, а для примера ясной и чёткой теодицеи, да такой, под которой и вайшнавы подпишутся.


проблема в том, что он реально при этом расходиться с православным догматом, так же как и многие другие христианские и "православные" философы... О С. Булгакове (священнике!) и Вл. Соловьёве можно говорить однозначно, на счёт Франка, Ильина и Бердяева трудно утверждать однозначно...

----------

